# Gen1 Diesel Water Pump Part Numbers



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm looking at doing my 100k mile service here before it snows. Do any of you who have ordered or researched the water pumps have confirmation on the proper part numbers? This is what I have, but I'm not confident about the numbers, since I just sort of gleaned them from part sites here and there without a good, solid source:
> 
> Original 2014 Water Pump: 55568637
> Current Inventory Water Pump: 55488983
> ...


I would check with Id Parts to see what they have. They do extensive research on parts they sell for diesels only. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm looking at doing my 100k mile service here before it snows. Do any of you who have ordered or researched the water pumps have confirmation on the proper part numbers? This is what I have, but I'm not confident about the numbers, since I just sort of gleaned them from part sites here and there without a good, solid source:
> 
> Original 2014 Water Pump: 55568637
> Current Inventory Water Pump: 55488983
> ...


Hey Rev, I had my water pump, timing belt and tensioner/pulley replaced under warranty by Chevy April 2017 (water pump was leaking badly and they replaced TB at the same time). 

My water pump was the ‘old’ number ending in 637. Here’s the invoice in case it helps:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I am not seeing the supersession to part number 55488983 through the GM software. 

Heres a few more numbers for you:
AC-Delco 251-758
Pierburg(makers of the GM and Ac-Delco pump): [FONT=&quot]7.01984.02.0[/FONT]


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the little metal shim the only gasket on these? It's all I got in the box ...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Is the little metal shim the only gasket on these? It's all I got in the box ...


Yes. That metal gasket is the one and only gasket for the pump.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Are the water pump bolts torque to yeild? Do they need to be sealed?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

As far as I can remember, the bolts are reused and no additional sealant is used for them.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah, no videos or documentation ive seen say anything aboot new wp bolts or sealant


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OK. In Brad's video he said there is oil on his so I didn't know if we had to seal them or whatever. I might wrap a tiny bit of teflon tape around the midway point just to be safe.


----------

